# Rare gem known as Kastleburg Raceway is offered for sale



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I noticed last night that it's currently listed as BIN on ebay. I hope someone buys this beautiful track and continues to put it to good use! It is such a remarkable creation. A masterpiece and an absolute steal at the asking price. It would be great for it to find a new home.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Hard to believe...*

..all that detail in a 4X10 footprint. Wish i lived in Vegas. I might buy this beauty. As it sits I hope it finds a good home.

Later, The no modeling skills what so ever Rockinator


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This track has been offered up for sale for nearly two years now: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238347

Tracks are hard to sell because of the logistics involved in moving them.


----------



## Thara01 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, wish I found out about kastleburg raceway sooner because I would of bought it in a heartbeat


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Rolls said:


> I noticed last night that it's currently listed as BIN on ebay. I hope someone buys this beautiful track and continues to put it to good use! It is such a remarkable creation. A masterpiece and an absolute steal at the asking price. It would be great for it to find a new home.



link please


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That link was back in 2010... Not sure what ever happend to the track... Druck, I believe it was, hasn't posted in quite some time...
You might contact the folks at AFX Racemasters, they used his track for pics...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bobzilla might know sumpting. He got to visit it. Seems like I vaguely remember that Bob has a chunk of it.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd make a donation to almost anyone in Phoenix area that bought and brought it to the valley......as long as I get to run on it 6 times a year, use it for photo shoots.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Last I remember hearing (may or may not be correct), no one stepped up to buy it so he was going to take it apart. No idea if that ever happened or not.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

It is my understanding that it did not sell as a complete setup and was dismantled.The Castle that was part of the layout is on its own, in another collection. What a sweet build it is to see in person. If I could have only seen the whole layout. 


Rob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> It is my understanding that it did not sell as a complete setup and was dismantled.The Castle that was part of the layout is on its own, in another collection. What a sweet build it is to see in person. If I could have only seen the whole layout.
> 
> 
> Rob


Such was my re-collection Ox.


----------

